# Help! Advice on breeding budgies?



## Wilhelm

Four budgies died from old age out of my mothers flock of 7, she has purchased a nest box and they have been displaying mating behavior, however, she recently left and I have to take care of them for a few months. Advice? Things to look for? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cody

My first advice is to remove the nest box immediately. Breeding is a serious business that should not be undertaken lightly, it requires a lot preparation and research. Please read through the many articles in the "Budgie Breeding" section of the forum. How old are the birds that are displaying mating behavior? Do you have an avian vet?


----------



## Wilhelm

I asked my mother if I could take it out since I have no experience with breeding them, and I got a threat from her (yikes) so I can’t do that. The bonded pair are both 1 year and a few months old. Albino male and green/yellow female with a yellow ring in her eye
My mother has provided a nest box, cuttle bone, aspen shavings, also if I try to take the cage off even though she doesn’t want me to; it would leave a huge hole in it (she cut the bars) very worried 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FaeryBee

*Your mother isn't present and won't be there for a few months. 
You have no experience or knowledge with regard to breeding budgies.

Before breeding any species, it is important to learn as much about the animals, their personalities and the best practices to follow for responsible and ethical breeding prior to making the commitment to take on the responsibility. This requires extensive research and an openness to continual learning.

Colony breeding is never recommended due to the inherent risks and dangers.

You need to remove the nest box right away for the health and well-being of the birds.

Please purchase a proper sized cage for the remaining three budgies and do NOT provide a nest box for them.

Recommended Minimum Cage Sizes
Essentials for a Great Cage
Resource Directory

Heartfelt Plea to Members

When we don't want eggs

*


----------



## Wilhelm

Thank you for writing this! I showed this to her and she’s finally leaving me alone for it, thanks! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FaeryBee

*Good. I'm assuming the nest box has been removed promptly or the hole in it blocked off until you can get a new cage?

Will you have the new cage soon?*


----------

